# Arturo Fuente Cuban Belicoso (Sun Grown) Cigar Review - Better as it burns



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was surprised by the enormous vein running down mine. I would much prefer if they didn't package this with the cedar wrapped around it so I could...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Cuban Belicoso (Sun Grown) Cigar Review - Better as it burns


----------

